# Foley Belsaw DC



## woodnthings

Some here may have the old Craftsman/Foley Belsaw planers, 910, 912, 9103?
I need a simple way to enclose the rear of the dust hood and collect the chips at the same time. Here's what I did using a "floor sweep" from Woodcraft and a piece of flexible rubber as a hinge. The outgoing wood moves the sweep up out of the way but still stays flat on the stock as it moves. Self sealing sorta....


----------



## mdntrdr

Great idea! :thumbsup:

I need to do something similar for my 985. :smile:


----------

